# Due new pump



## grandma (Sep 7, 2015)

Im due a new pump and having difficulty picking one was going to go for the Insight as I am on the Combo but reading a lot of bad reviews about it can have the Medtronic 640G was thinking of that if I can get the CBM with it but don't know as with that it stops the insulin when low. Is anyone on the Mylife Omnipod and if so any input on that would be helpful


----------



## Redkite (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes I've heard there are lots of people experiencing teething problems with the Insight.  The 640G seems to be an excellent pump - you can use it without the CGM if you prefer.  Have a look at the information and user reviews on the INPUT website:

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/pumpchoice/


----------



## grandma (Sep 7, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Yes I've heard there are lots of people experiencing teething problems with the Insight.  The 640G seems to be an excellent pump - you can use it without the CGM if you prefer.  Have a look at the information and user reviews on the INPUT website:
> 
> http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/pumpchoice/



Thank you Ill have a look


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2015)

My name is on a 640G from Medtronic


----------



## Riri (Sep 21, 2015)

My name is on the 640 as well. Currently use the Medtronic Minmed and it's been a great little pump for 4 years now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 22, 2015)

grandma said:


> it can have the Medtronic 640G was thinking of that if I can get the CBM with it but don't know as with that it stops the insulin when low.



Stopping insulin when low is only an *option* Grandma. You could disable that feature if you didn't want it active - or even only have it active at certain times of day.

Though I have to say when I used the MM640G with sensors for 9 weeks SmartGuard was amazingly successful and reduced my time in hypoglycaemia by about 90%!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 23, 2015)

Love my Insight. No teething problems and wouldn't swap it for the world.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2015)

Let us know how you get on Grandma


----------



## grandma (Oct 25, 2015)

Went with the Insight and think its great had it for 2 weeks now no problems so far but will let you know how it dose


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2015)

grandma said:


> Went with the Insight and think its great had it for 2 weeks now no problems so far but will let you know how it dose


Really pleased you are happy with your new pump


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 25, 2015)

grandma said:


> Went with the Insight and think its great had it for 2 weeks now no problems so far but will let you know how it dose



Pun not intended?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2015)

Well done & good to here !  I am pleased for you also. Am coming over to Lakes hopefully  nxt week without big kids


----------



## Bessiemay (Oct 25, 2015)

grandma said:


> Im due a new pump and having difficulty picking one was going to go for the Insight as I am on the Combo but reading a lot of bad reviews about it can have the Medtronic 640G was thinking of that if I can get the CBM with it but don't know as with that it stops the insulin when low. Is anyone on the Mylife Omnipod and if so any input on that would be helpful


Hi grandma I started on the omnipod about 2 months ago. It's my first pump so I have nothing to compare it with but I love it. The website is very informative and there is an omnipod UK forum which talks about some of the problems people encounter. Most would never give it up. I understand that in my area (Birmingham) a lot of people are using omnipod. I think not having any tubing persuaded me.


----------



## grandma (Oct 26, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Well done & good to here !  I am pleased for you also. Am coming over to Lakes hopefully  nxt week without big kids


I sent you a message yesterday I think but not sure if it went could not find the send box We are going to Ennerdale this weekend to scatter Pauls ashes give me a text or can someone tell me how to send messages please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2015)

grandma said:


> I sent you a message yesterday I think but not sure if it went could not find the send box We are going to Ennerdale this weekend to scatter Pauls ashes give me a text or can someone tell me how to send messages please


PMs are now called 'Conversations' Grandma. Look for that in your User control panel. You might also see an 'inbox' option top right. https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/profile-posts-and-private-messages.55597/
See also: 
Hth M


----------



## grandma (Oct 26, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> PMs are now called 'Conversations' Grandma. Look for that in your User control panel. You might also see an 'inbox' option top right. https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/profile-posts-and-private-messages.55597/
> See also:
> Hth M


thank you


----------

